# Question about Scoreclub courses - can they be downloaded?



## Vonk (Jan 28, 2019)

I'm considering some of Alain Mayrand's Scoreclub courses, and have been encouraged by the sample classes on the website. However it refers only to streaming the videos, and my studio environment is offline. Does anyone know if the lessons can be downloaded for offline use?


----------



## ed buller (Jan 28, 2019)

No..I'm afraid they can't. But you can watch them on a phone !....so. I highly recommend the courses.


best

ed


----------



## Vonk (Jan 28, 2019)

ed buller said:


> No..I'm afraid they can't. But you can watch them on a phone !....so. I highly recommend the courses.
> 
> 
> best
> ...


Thanks for that. Pity though.


----------



## TimCox (Jan 28, 2019)

As Ed said, they can't be downloaded but I can't begin to express how good the courses are. Alain is an amazing instructor.


----------



## InLight-Tone (Jan 28, 2019)

Camtasia...


----------



## Rob (Jan 28, 2019)

Flashback express........


----------



## borisb2 (Jan 28, 2019)

Get these courses.. they are killer!


----------



## agarner32 (Jan 28, 2019)

InLight-Tone said:


> Camtasia...


Or Quicktime or ScreeFlow. Obviously for personal use only.


----------



## jonathanparham (Jan 28, 2019)

I'd also approach Alain about this as you wouldn't be the first to make this request. Also, as others have mentioned, they are very very good. He tells you, shows you with his on writing, then gives examples from other compositions. You could, over time, cobble this from online, but IMO that's like drinking from a fire hose. Where as Scoreclub not only has very cohesive, practical, well thought out examples to learn; but they're taught from an enthusiastic working composer.


----------



## d.healey (Jan 29, 2019)

If you know how to capture network data in your browser's developer tools then you can download almost anything you stream through your browser. You can also look in the page source for the MP4 url.


----------



## Vonk (Jan 29, 2019)

Thank you for these comments. Scoreclub courses seem to have very high approval ratings, which is encouraging. The contact page of the website is broken, so there is no straightforward way to communicate with them prior to signing up.


----------



## d.healey (Jan 29, 2019)

Vonk said:


> The contact page of the website is broken, so there is no straightforward way to communicate with them prior to signing up.


The contact page is working for me in Firefox.


----------



## Vonk (Jan 29, 2019)

d.healey said:


> The contact page is working for me in Firefox.


You are right, there are page errors returned, but there is a contact field showing at the bottom of the page.


----------



## streetster (Feb 5, 2019)

Loving the course so far...starting from the beginning. What's the orchestration course like? I'm assuming I won't sound like John Powell's HTTYD standard by the end of it  Or will I?


----------



## ed buller (Feb 6, 2019)

streetster said:


> Loving the course so far...starting from the beginning. What's the orchestration course like? I'm assuming I won't sound like John Powell's HTTYD standard by the end of it  Or will I?


You,ll be closer

E


----------



## jonathanparham (Feb 6, 2019)

streetster said:


> Loving the course so far...starting from the beginning. What's the orchestration course like? I'm assuming I won't sound like John Powell's HTTYD standard by the end of it  Or will I?


not meaning to Hijack thread. I'm about a quarter of the way through Orchestrating the Line 2. Working it slowly, as I have a demanding day gig. I liked the first Orchestrating the Line 1 as Alain is showing how to develop a phrase or line which can be a melody, accompaniment, or an ostinato. I don't feel he's teaching a 'style' BUT all his examples are from orchestral works of varied composers. By the end of the first course, he's giving written and midi example of a 2-4 bar phrase that he's done in short score and expanded to the full score. It's very very subtle but very very musical. His course outline is correct, I wouldn't pursue it if basic harmony and a little counterpoint aren't known. This is my fifth Scoreclub course and they all build. Even in the foundation's course, I love that Alain is saying, 'take your four-part harmony writing and try to write a western or sci-fi theme.' At first, it seems limiting without modes or extended harmonies. But it's foundations;if you can't do it with good voice leading now; orchestration will be difficult.

Done hijacking thread


----------



## Aceituna (Mar 27, 2019)

TimCox said:


> As Ed said, they can't be downloaded but I can't begin to express how good the courses are. Alain is an amazing instructor.



Do you recommend Alain courses over the Mike Verta ones?


----------



## agarner32 (Mar 27, 2019)

Aceituna said:


> Do you recommend Alain courses over the Mike Verta ones?


They are both great, but very different. Mike Verta’s are only $25 so I’d try one to see if you like his style of teaching. To me Alain’s are more structured, concise and to the point - more like a polished online course. Mike’s are more impromptu, but they are still great - every one of them. He’s also pretty entertaining. One big difference is Alain uses written notation - writing on a pad while talking and score excerpts. I don’t remember Mike notating music or referring to written scores. Perhaps I’m wrong on this.


----------

